# Car Charger



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

We're going on a long car trip in the next couple of weeks (over the river, etc. etc.) and I was wondering what options are available to charge the Fire along the way.  I saw a USB adapter for the cigarette lighter port
that I could use with the cord from my K2 at Walgreens the other day for $9.99.  I just want to make sure this is safe...don't want to harm my fire in any way!  Thanks.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Thats what I did. Got an USB cirgerette charger from Amazon and used my Kindle DX usb cable.

The one I got is 2.1 A output:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00470C35E/ref=oh_o04_s00_i00_details


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a charger for my Droid phone that works with the Fire.


----------



## plwebb (Nov 18, 2011)

Do you think this one will work?

http://www.amazon.com/BlackBerry-Micro-Vehicle-Charger-Storm/dp/B001LRPN12


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Lambert said:


> Thats what I did. Got an USB cirgerette charger from Amazon and used my Kindle DX usb cable.
> 
> The one I got is 2.1 A output:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00470C35E/ref=oh_o04_s00_i00_details


Thanks for the tip. Just ordered one.


----------

